# thinking of buying a 240sx



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

well i have been searching the forums alot and more questions than answers come to me. The first thing is im worried about doing mods to my future 240sx and it being illegal. I live in texas. Is there a restriction to how big the exhausting piping underneath can be? It seems on a few posts I read that a turbo could cause you to fail emissions? Though a few people mention turbos that are safe to get. (i think hotshot greddy could be wrong though) Also where is the best place to get such turbo kits. Also on turbo kits what all do they come with. All i ever see are pictures and that just doesnt help me heh. Thanks for any and all help. In the meantime back to the mighty search button i go.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there are such laws in texas??? drift never told me about them.. 

well, basically all 240's out there that have turbos on them can be considered illegal.. i wouldn't worry about "how legal" it is 

i'm assuming you'll be keeping your ka24(d)e..(since you never metioned any swaps..) www.realnissan.com is a site that has some ka turbos. in their faq section, they have a list of things that are included in their turbo package.. hope that helps.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

First off, there are no laws in texas about how big your exhaust piping is. Trust me.

You do however have to worry about emissions. I don't know the laws of Beaumont, but if they do emissions testing there, then you can always just turn the boost way down and test that way or just find some other way of getting inspected, but that all depends on wether or not your residing county does emissions testing. If they don't, you have nothing to worry about. You could also just get a 96 or above and as long as your check engine light isn't on, you should pass. 

btw, you might want to check out HNE towards the bottom of the forums in the car club section. they have a large group of people and their president is a good friend of mine. I'm sure someone might be able to answer the question of emissions testing for your area.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

well i go to college in the dallas area but lucky enough for me i can still go to beaumont to get inspected (no emissions there woohoo). But random question...so if i get a turbo there is no need for me to buy a cai right?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i dunno about any laws about size, but if u drive in mesquite, if its too loud they ticket u, they ticket u for bumpin music, fucking everything assholes.... garland is racist towards azn cuz they all be causing shit up  just think of it as this garland is filled with drift240sxdrags  GOD BLESS TEXAS  and if ur worried about emmissions i think tekmod has a friend for 40 dollars to pass u, i dunno but i just heard


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

as far as a CAI on a turbo... not necessarily, you can get one, but it's not an extreme need.

and yes, garland sux, so does mesquite, but if you're stupid, you're askin for it. but i understand how garland likes to pull people over for very minor things.

and according to Texas state law, you must inspect the car in the county the car is registered. so you're lucky...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

ok on to my new questions. Basically the majority of the 240sxs i have managed to locate have at least 100k miles on them and run under 4000$. Im just worried about buying a car with 100k miles on it. Also random question I mentioned to my friend that one day im going to have a big giant wing on my car and he called my a ricer. But if i have tons of mods on my future car and i have a wing am i still classfied as a ricer?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

"big giant wing" yes i will consider u a ricer, no need for a 
"big giant"

and if ur planning on an engine swap then it wont matter how many miles since ur gonna dump the KA anyways. and if ur gonna keep it then u got no worries, since the KA is built like a truck


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes, please resist all urges of putting "big giant wings" aka "city park benches" on your car.

I have devised a plan to make card board cut outs of old ladies sitting down. I will be placing these car board cut outs on "big giant wing" cars in the near future. You have been warned.

haha

Most of us won't hate you for having the wing, but it's hard to take a car like that seriously, no matter what's under the hood. It's just not something a street car should have or needs.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I call them shopping cart spoilers... I like taking pictures of me and my friends pushing them...good times


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

so lets say I buy a 240sx. No im not doing an engine swap as much as i want to have one done, i dont have the money or time. Anyhow what mods should be first priority.

My list of mods i want for sure
Cai
catback with hi flo cat convertor
lowering springs
new shocks 
strut bars and sway
header
short shifter
random question you think its possible to switch rims and tires froma 97 sentra to my future 240sx? im too cheap to buy new ones heh
Cams
cant think of anything else off the top of my head
im not turboing for a very long time and nos would probably come before that.
IM not too worried about selecting brands quite yet. ive been doing research on everything i can about the different brands.

hey drift240sxdrag can i bolt a big giant wing on your car when your sleeping?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm not 100% on this, but if you get a non SE 240, you'll have 4 lugs, and I think they are the same bolt pattern, I could be wrong. I think the sentra bolt pattern is 4x100 where as the 240 is 4x114.3

but a good mod list... good start.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> *hey drift240sxdrag can i bolt a big giant wing on your car when your sleeping? *


i already have a spoiler, a factory one. but go ahead if u can get into my garage. then survive my beating with brass knuckles


----------

